# Suppression de fichiers dans l'app Fichiers



## r3dl1ne (19 Septembre 2020)

Bonjour à tous,
J'ai un problème avec l'application "Fichiers" qui est apparu il y a plusieurs mois. Je fais régulièrement des transferts de fichiers sur mon ipad depuis un disque dur externe (je glisse alors mes fichiers dans "Sur mon ipad") et il m'est impossible de supprimer certains d'entre eux. Un pop up s'affiche : "Impossible d'enregistrer le fichier car vous ne disposez pas d'autorisation". Même chose si je tente de déplacer le fichier. 
[Je pense que lorsque j'essaie de le supprimer, il tente de le déplacer dans les "suppressions récentes" et n'y parviens pas.]
Je pensais que ça allait se régler avec les mise à jour, mais je viens d’installer ipadOs 14 et rien n'a changé...
Il y a-t-il un moyen de supprimer directement les fichiers ou d'y accéder sans passer par l'app "Fichiers" ? (Je n'y parviens pas sur itunes)

Merci pour votre aide,
Arnaud


----------

